# Help sexing my azureus.



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Around 20 months old and no calling, thought male for the longest time. Absence of calling has made me wonder. This was my first frog so I have no experience in sexing. Thanks for your help


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like a possible male.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like a male to me. 

It is possible that you haven't heard any calling because tincs have very quiet calls so any background noise would make it inaudible.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

So it may be a silly question, but again i dont have much experience with frogs, but is it abnormal for a frog not to call by this age if it is a male?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

My 2 females have much smaller toe pads, leaving me to believe that yours is a male.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

jchollenb said:


> So it may be a silly question, but again i dont have much experience with frogs, but is it abnormal for a frog not to call by this age if it is a male?


Calling is for courtship and attracting a mate. If he is by himself who is going to hear the call?


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

very true, just thought they might call to attract a mate even if one cant be seen.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Definite male.
BTW, you should introduce another, azureus do best in pairs.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a big part of why I am trying to figure out sex. He is a lonely fella and id love to find a companion for him.


----------

